# AW 2008 Dodge Charger



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

It must be a Dodge kinda weekend. Just finished this one up, once again inspired by what I've seen posted up here at HT. The decals are my design and printed on clear mylar (I was out of decal paper). The pink is kylon Raspberry pink over flat white. The black is plain flat black. No future this time, I rubbed the paint out to a shine win some MAAS polish. That allowed for the mylar stick ons and I stick got a good hard shine and an eye catching flat black on the hood and spoiler.

I'm trying to load the pictures form my Mac again. Let me know if they don't show up 

-Paul


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I like that color!!!! If this don't get joez out of the wood work, I don't know what will!! :lol: :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Paul,

You made Pink look cool the only way known to man...MOPAR!

Bob...Dodge.......Dodge what?.......Dodge this...zilla


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

MOPAR!!!!!!!!!! I guess everyone is having a MOPAR FEVER!!!! :thumbsup:

nice car man!!

Wes


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Damn, I like that one !  rr


----------



## scratch (May 16, 2005)

In your face rise, _nice _work, love the pink, graphics finish it.

Cheers,
Jas


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

.


> It must be a Dodge kinda weekend.


A *PINK DODGE* kinda weekend.











:freak: 

Geez, Paul, don't _even_ give me ideas like that. I'm too old to join the tuner generation. 

At my age, all I can think of is Pepto Bismol.

-- D


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Dslot said:


> .
> 
> 
> A *PINK DODGE* kinda weekend.
> ...


Now that's retro!:thumbsup:
-Paul


----------

